# Package gone missing!



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Bought some fish on Aquabid on 8/30. They didn't get mailed until 9/7. Still no fish today and no info on the net. I also called the PO and the postmaster tried to pull up info. No luck.

What are the odds they are still alive?
Real worried at this point.


Your item was accepted at 5:14 pm on September 07, 2010 in SALT LAKE CITY, UT 84118. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

man that suxs...what tipe of fish are they? did the seller used breather bags? the weather has been somewhat nice, i guess that would help.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I had amano shrimp take 2 weeks in the coldest days of the winter, only lost a few of them. Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

to tell you the truth, usps online servicing sucks... compared to ups. they update the package info after i get the package >.> but ups you know EVERYTHING. also that email for click-n-ship may not mean he shipped it, it may just mean he filled out the stuff but he's going to ship it. the email should say "scheduled to ship on..."


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

It says it was accepted, so it hit the post office. I could see if there was nothing added for 3 or 4 days, Utah to east coast in a truck but it should have hit a hub by now.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

did you ever get the package???


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

It showed up Friday afternoon. It got put into a parcel post bag. Only 2 dead in bag.
Just guppies but still....
It was even in the post office priority mail box and clearly marked live fish.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow...horrible story. Hope the remaining ones recover fully.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I had fish mailed (USPS) August 31st that arrived September 12th. All survived and are doing very well. They were in breather bags. The tracking number only told us that they had been mailed. Good luck.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

Man that sucks, gotta be nerve racking.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, USPS tracking info sucks.. They need to update it everytime the package is scanned, not "shipped". I like UPS and how you know exactly where the package is at all times! Sorry to hear about your 2 unlucky ones.... Hopefully the seller with work with you.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

Depending on what type of shipping you paid for, not only should you be reimbursed for the dead, but should also get something back on the shipping cost.


----------

